# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  عجينة العشر دقائق

## ODNM's

من مطبخ منال العالم 

المقادير:
فنجان قهوة سكر / 2 ملعقة اكل خميره فوريه / 2 كاس ماء دافي /ذرة ملح / 2 كاس دقيق.

الطريقه:

تخلط هذه المقادير مع بعض وتترك لمدة 10 دقائق 
بعدالعشر دقائق يضاف لها
3 كاسات دقيق /نصف كاس زيت.

وتعجن جيدا وتستخدم حسب الشكل المرغوب 


ملاحظة/ هذة العجينة لجميع الاستخدامات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## Rema.marmoma

طريقه وايد سهلة...ان شاءالله بحاول اجربها....
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## أم نظارات

مشـكووووورة غنـاتي

----------


## مريم الشحي

الحليب ما ذكرتيه ><


من فترة سويتيها ونسيت عنها موووولية 


قولي مال نص سااااعه 

وهلكت وانا اعيييين ,,ما خليت فطاير ما سويتها ,,الي فخااااطرج زعتر جبن بيتزا بأنواعها هههه

----------


## USA Online



----------


## bellegirl

*
تسلمين أختي 


**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## shaima_20

تسلمين حبوبة ^^

----------


## Pink tree

مشكووورة

----------


## ODNM's

مشكوووووورين 
www.odnms.wordpress.com

----------


## H_S

مشكووووووووووره اختي

----------


## lara

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## سيده العرب

طريقه وايد سهلة...ان شاءالله بحاول اجربها....
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## الفيروزي

يسلمووو

^.^

----------


## um_najla

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الغالية

----------


## نوره الشامسي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## يسورتو

مشكووووووووووووورة أختي بس المعلقة صغيرة أو كبيرة

----------


## AxAxA

مشكوره أختي ع الموضوع

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## samah 21

من فترة سويتيها ymeeeeeeeee

----------

